# I am in love with my mail carrier...



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Because she brings me such nice things!

*Trinidad Reyes
Partagas Serie du Connaisseur #3*


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Great nabs!!

My Postwoman is a fox too! *


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I think I"m in love with your mail carrier as well!


----------



## InvokeMe (Aug 21, 2009)

You are one lucky fellow. Those look delicious. I have to assume it's like Christmas for each and every one of us when we get our cigar deliveries?


----------



## CackalackyStogieMeister (Sep 30, 2009)

Holy schnikeys! What a motherload. How long do you think those will last you? 

Enjoy


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

OOOOOoooooo.... Daddy likey!!!:nod: :nod: :nod:


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice pickups Donnie! Enjoy.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Damn those reyes look just yummy, yep Those have to be next for me.


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice haul, they look tasty. I'm looking forward to the next time I get my hands on some CCs. The only time I had them was when I went to Mexico...and I don't even know if they were real. :heh:


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

you have been getting alot of goodies latley donnie, nice grabs


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

WOW, looks so sweet Donnie! Enjoy!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Heck with the mail carrier I love your supplier! hwell:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

smelvis said:


> Heck with the mail carrier I love your supplier! hwell:


:ask::ask::ask:










:r :r :r


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

madurolover said:


> :ask::ask::ask:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well even the ugly mean dictator types are bound to have some redeeming qualities. :rapture:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

smelvis said:


> Well even the ugly mean dictator types are bound to have some redeeming qualities. :rapture:


:r So true!


----------



## Demasoni (Sep 17, 2009)

I envy you as well


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Donnie, buddy, friend, BOTL... Am I safe to assume youre sending me one of each? In this case, I am really thrilled for you and I love your mail carrier too. If not, sod you both.


----------



## Smdmmfd (Oct 8, 2009)

very nice


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Nice grab Donnie. Enjoy those fine smokes!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Donnie, buddy, friend, BOTL... Am I safe to assume youre sending me one of each? In this case, I am really thrilled for you and I love your mail carrier too. If not, sod you both.


My kind of guy.


----------



## ROB968323 (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow...those look great. Great pics...thanks for sharing.


----------



## wickedkoi (Oct 26, 2009)

damn how much did that set you back? Looks tasty


----------

